# I just laid an ooth and I am hungry!



## padkison (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Holy ! I've always wanted a mantis that could take a large adult roach like that. Too bad my budwing breeding attempt failed. What species roach is it?


----------



## padkison (Jan 5, 2007)

The roach is a discoid.

I've noticed these budwing females are aggressive when it comes to food. Usually I give her a B. lateralis roach adult which is about 1/4 the size of the discoid. However, I though I'd see what she was willing to tackle. Took her about 5 seconds to decide she wanted it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2007)

Adult P. Agrionina female aggressiveness always amazed me, it is like taking down a sumo wrestler for normal people like you and me. Impressive! nice pic!


----------



## AFK (Jan 9, 2007)

don't tell me she was able to finish all that in one sitting


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

> don't tell me she was able to finish all that in one sitting


Unlikely. Probably ate less than half.


----------



## padkison (Jan 9, 2007)

She ate about 1/2 of it sans wings. Funny to watch her. Near the end she was just holding it. Too full to eat, but not ready to drop it.


----------



## ponchot (Jan 12, 2007)

My Chinese Mantis had a large meal like that once.

I gave her an extra large Katydid &amp; after about

30 minutes of eating, she stopped cold &amp; hung onto

half of it for another 15 minutes I didnt move a bit...stuffed.

She took a few more bites &amp; then dropped the other

half. Fun to watch the big meals isnt it.


----------

